
Ask HN: What's the greatest existential threat to humanity? - guscost
I&#x27;d guess &quot;asteroids&quot; because it&#x27;s a common extinction-causing event in geological history.<p>Popular answers: Climate change, AI singularity, nuclear war, other environmental catastrophe.
======
7thaccount
So much of our technology is built up on many layers and nobody knows how
anything works anymore.

------
bradknowles
The answer is “humanity”.

We are our own worst enemy.

Greed uber alles.

